# Gear shift loose on column



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

95 Mercury Villager, AT. The gear shift lever was been sloppy for a while. Now it won't go to the park setting. I start the car in neutral and use the parking brake when I park. How tough to adjust? I assume the steering wheel has to come off to repair/replace the shift linkage. Transmission is fine. I still have park, just can't select it.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

not sure all the bells and whistles that van has. If you can live with it I would do nothing. Since your have posted I assume you at least want an idea. Probably have 150 dollars into a used steering column and having a key made for it. You may get lucky and find a column with the key. Might not be hard to just repair the linkage, many later model cars I just swap columns. Is your neutral safety switch maybe bad, they are around 50 bucks?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Check under the dash where the cable attaches to the sifter shaft ford pickups are very common having screws loosen. Don't remember for sure but I think those are similar.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't drive automatics, but wanted to be helpful. I found this through a google search. By any chance, is it you?

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/1995_merc...ectly_-_is_ploblem_located_in_steering_column



> 1995 mercury villager van - shifter on column is loose - will not move into park - all other gears works good - transmission shifts correctly - is ploblem located in steering column?





> Answer
> 
> Yes !! There are bushings at the lever pivot and the shift collar. These should be checked and replaced at the dealer or a competent repair shop.
> 
> ...



And this:

http://www.justanswer.com/car/07owz-1993-mercury-villager-ls-think.html



> Customer Question
> 
> I have a 1993 Mercury Villager LS and it I think it is having a transmission problem. The problem lies with the shifter. It has problems going into park and reverse. You have to manipulate the shifter to go into reverse as it doesn't catch all the time. It also doesn't go into park sometimes. Could you possibly tell me what is wrong?





> If you look under the dashat the steering column. Look for the place where the shifter bolts fast move the shifter around if you need to. Once you see where it meets the column you will see two screws that hold the shifter/cable to the column those bolts come loose. One of them may even be missing. They are a torx headed bolt I think a t30 in size. Tighten them up and you will be ready to go.


If the shift tube bushing is bad, Rock Auto has it for less than $3.00.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the links! Not my posts, but perfectly describes my problem. I know where to look now! Usually, when faced with a problem I have never had, I'll go to pull a part to rip up one of their Junkers before working on mine.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, it perfectly described your problem so much, I was wondering if I would be reposting your question here when I linked to it. 

Good idea on going to the junk yard to pull apart another car for diagnosis.


----------

